# IVA for condo repairs



## zhaba1 (Feb 7, 2013)

We live in San Jose del Cabo. After the hurricane, our condo management company quoted us the repairs. It specified a price per repair item (e.g., painting of the walls) and quoted 16% IVA as a separate line item.

I read somewhere that they either have to quote separately materials and labor (what is called cost plus), in which case they can quote IVA separately, or give a fixed price that should not include IVA separately.

Does anybody know how this really works? Am I missing something?

Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------

